# Class comment. S&W choices



## bogeybear

The class was great today. Very informative and not once did I start to fall asleep, which is amazing for a 9 hour class!! So... my question for anyone willing to share their opinion... Since being introduced to the S&W 642 today (which I liked), I've been researching other small, easily concealable handguns tonight. I like the idea of the 642 (double-action, reliable, easy to conceal & use quickly if needed), however, I do worry a little about the recoil with the 642 (especially since I'm a woman and a novice gun user). 

As I was researching, I saw some recommendations for the S&W 649, which supposedly has less recoil because it is all stainless steel and therefore a little heavier. Unloaded, we're talking 23g in comparison to 15g, which doesn't seem like much extra weight in order to gain a little more control when I fire, right?? The only other difference that I could really find was that the 649 has the shrouded hammer vs the fully encased hammer on the 642, but they both seem to have the hammer concealed enough to where it won't snag on anything. 

To me right now, the 649 seems a little more attractive (plus I think I saw that you can use .357 magnums in addition to the .38 specials in the 649... but only .38 special +p bullets in the 642, which seems like it could be an advantage). Anyway, I would love to hear some opinions from others with more experience than me (which is virtually everyone). Thanks in advance for your help, guys!!


----------



## [email protected]

*Buy them all*

Glad you enjoyed the class, I had a great time as always.

S&W 649 is what they call the bodyguard, I never shoot revolvers by thumbing a hammer. All I see when I look at the 649 is a nice place for a dime to sit wedged behind the hammer and the frame along with jean lint and other debris. I like the 640 and the 642 (centennial) models the best. If you don't plan on shooting it single action go with the centennials. The weight on the 640 is fairly heavy depending on method of carry, not purse, pocket or ankle carry IMHO. There is also a two hundred dollar difference between the two, and 357 ammo is getting pricey. Pick one, stick with it, know it, and never look back, worst case you end up getting one of each.

Kenny


----------



## edondero

It was my first time in today and really first time firing on a range. Thanks for being so helpful and patient. 

I am a novice with a shotgun and wanted to round out my firearm experience, and hopefully with enough free time will get my CCW. I will be looking to get a gun to carry in my purse. I figure the gun is only useful if it is with me at all times. I like the 9 mm Glock I shot, the model 19, I didnt think it was too big. Buy maybe it is? 
Tell me more, Ken, about getting crud stuck in a hammer on a double action. What about encased hammers, won't stuff still fall into the ammo drum? I thought I was crazy worrying about that stuff, but it sounds like a legitimate concern. Maybe you know more about a woman's purse than the guys I work with.
Best gun with CCW for a woman?


----------



## [email protected]

*Best Gun For A Woman or Best Gun For You?*

The best gun is one you know and shoot the best. Then you compromise, or you don't compromise. Carry the largest caliber you can religiously. A good amount of woman end up with a S&W 642 with Crimson Trace Laser Grips, but you might end up with something totally different. Don't make a compromise if you don't have to. Try to carry on your person not in a purse if you can. The only thing I know about purses is my wife has several. The best thing you can do is turn into a regular @ Calibers and find out what works best for edondero.







Crud free!!!


----------



## DARLADAWG

Hey guys, thanks for your help today with getting my wife qualified for the class. We had intended on her shooting a S&W .380 that we've had since new and yesterday it decided to die. We haven't shot 60 rounds through it since we bought it. But anyway, the loaner .22 was right on time. I'm waiting to hear back from S&W and in the meantime, I'll be keeping my eyes open for that LCP we talked about. Thanks.


----------



## [email protected]

*LCP + Crimson Trace Grip = Rifle*

I have installed CTC grips on 4 LCP's so far and @ 50ft off hand shot 2.5" groups. That little gun is sweet with a laser, totally transforms that weapon. Although there is no 380 ammo available right now, but still sweet to fondle and imagine you have ammo!!!!!!

Kenny


----------

